# Totale Mondfinsternis vom 3./4. März 2007



## Annett (2. März 2007)

Für alle Nachtschwärmer. 



> Zeitlich optimaler könnte diese Mondfinsternis für uns Europäer kaum liegen; erstens spielt sie sich um Mitternacht ab, wenn der volle Mond den Kulminationspunkt passiert und zweitens über ein Wochenende, so dass man am darauf folgenden Sonntag nach durchwachter Nacht länger ausschlafen kann.



Weitere Infos gibt es hier.

Meine erste und letzte (wirklich wahrgenommene) totale Mondfinsternis dürfte locker über 10 Jahre her sein. 
Mal sehen, ob das Wetter etwas mitspielt.


----------



## Dodi (2. März 2007)

*AW: Totale Mondfinsternis vom 3./4. März 2007*

Hi Annett!

Danke für den Hinweis! 

Werd morgen mal schauen, was sich am Himmel tut - vorausgesetzt, das Wetter spielt mit. Hoffentlich bekommen wir hier im Norden das Schauspiel so richtig zu sehen...

Habe vor ca. 12 Jahren in NRW mal eine totale Sonnenfinsternis miterlebt, das war auch ganz toll!

Also, hoffen wir auf das Wetter... 
Heute war es ja wieder schrecklich, ausser heute Morgen.


----------



## guenter (2. März 2007)

*AW: Totale Mondfinsternis vom 3./4. März 2007*

Hallo Annett,

das ist ja gerade meine Zeit.

Aber wer schiebt die Wolken weg?

Günter


----------



## Olli.P (2. März 2007)

*AW: Totale Mondfinsternis vom 3./4. März 2007*

Hi,

also ich werde das sicherlich verpennen....

Muß nachher früh raus...und um 4.00 Uhr arbeiten..........

Also hängt Morgen Abend, ich denke mal um spätestens 21.00, die Hose kalt am Bügel......


----------



## herbi (3. März 2007)

*AW: Totale Mondfinsternis vom 3./4. März 2007*

Hi,
kuckt mal da!

www.vds-astro.de


----------



## Annett (4. März 2007)

*AW: Totale Mondfinsternis vom 3./4. März 2007*

Moin Herbi,

danke für den Link.
So haben auch Menschen etwas davon, die keine Chance hatten, den Mond in dieser Nacht zu beobachten. 

 Wir hatten nur Wolken und Regen.... und sind beizeiten ins Bettchen.


----------



## Frank (4. März 2007)

*AW: Totale Mondfinsternis vom 3./4. März 2007*

Einen wunderschönen Sonntag,

trotz meines gestern etwas angesäuselten Zustands konnte ich noch ein paar Schnap(s)schüsse von der Mondfinsternis machen. 
Leider aber nur bis ca. 23.40 Uhr. Danach war wieder alles Wolkenverhangen und wir konnten auch gar nichts mehr sehen.   

*Aber hier nun ein paar Bilder vom Beginn:*


----------



## Dodi (4. März 2007)

*AW: Totale Mondfinsternis vom 3./4. März 2007*

Hi Frank!

Schön, die Bilder!
Wir in HH konnten überhaupt nix sehen - nur Wolken, Wolken, Wolken...


----------



## Olli.P (4. März 2007)

*AW: Totale Mondfinsternis vom 3./4. März 2007*

Hi Frank,

tolle Bilder.... 

Ich hatte ab ca.22.00 die Augen zu...... 

Da hatte ich dann auch die ganze Nacht die Totale Mondfinsternis.......


----------



## Elfriede (4. März 2007)

*AW: Totale Mondfinsternis vom 3./4. März 2007*

Hallo zusammen, 

hier im Süden Österreichs hatten wir eine durchgehend sternenklare Nacht, -keine Wolke am Himmel, -der Vollmond in all seinen Zuständen und Farbschattierungen  herrlich zu beobachten. Besonders schön fand ich die intensive Kupferröte nach Mitternacht.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## rainthanner (4. März 2007)

*AW: Totale Mondfinsternis vom 3./4. März 2007*

tolle Bilder. 

Bei uns waren leider nur Wolken zu sehen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Silke (5. März 2007)

*AW: Totale Mondfinsternis vom 3./4. März 2007*

Hallo,
bei uns war es sehr gut zu sehen. Wir waren auf einer Feier. Als es soweit war, hat mein Mann doch tatsächlich allein draußen gestanden und sich alles angeguckt. So hab ich es leider verpasst. Es soll aber alles super ausgesehen haben. Ab 1:00 war es dann neblig.


----------

